# Inverted ball pit?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've always wanted to add a ballpit to my haunt. It would be a great place for a couple of clowns. The balls are expensive and I started thinking about alternatives. 

The other day someone mentioned globophobia, the fear of balloons, and they asked if we had done balloons before. I instantly thought of an inverted ball pit using helium balloons. I think it would be pretty cool to have an 8' tall room and the top 4' be filled with helium balloons.

Has anyone done anything like this? Obvious concerns are keeping the balloons from popping and loosing them out of their area/room. I could use some sort of netting over the top, but not sure what to do at the entrance/exit of the room to help keep the balloons in place.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Have the top of the door way at about 6' or so, and only do the top 2 feet of the room in balloons. Fill some balloons with regular air, and have them down on the ground behind some type of netting. Then you have a place for clowns to hide out.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

You would definitely end up with alot of popped balloons. You could use 12 inch balloons and only blow them up to 6 inches, making much more durable but it would be a concern on the weight and how long they would hold up. My thought would be to make the 6 inch balloons and tie them to the ceiling with fishing string. That way you don't have to use helium, the balloons would stay in the room, and they would be smaller/more durable. But the fishing line might get frustrating with people trying to walk through. If it is only one night though, I imagine helium would hold up well.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Use bungee cord at the doorways much like prison bars spaced just tight enough to keep most balloons in but still easy enough to get through by moving them aside. 
or extra rooms such as an airlock at ether end.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Heh, I can see people coming out of that room with balloons stuck all over them by static cling.

It sounds awesome, but yeah, I'd expect every group would pop a couple. You'll probably want a helium tank, a bag of spares and a volunteer at the ready.

You could always fill the top layer of balloons with just air and attach them to the ceiling. If half the room is full, I bet nobody would notice some fudging at the top.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Helium is REALLY expensive, and getting more and more difficult to find and buy. While the "ball pit" sounds interesting, I think it would be a lot more work than it's worth, and the potential of someone tripping would be huge.
Sorry to be a downer on this.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys.

Font geek when I said ball pit I'm thinking like a 4' deep ball pit so if one fell it would be into the ball pit. The balloon idea would be inverted with helium balloons so shouldn't be any tripping hazards as they'll be on the ceiling.

I can get helium locally from a welding supply store relatively cheap. This will be for at least 2 nights a week every week in October. I realize we'll have some pop and that'll probably add a scare or two

Not pulling the trigger on it yet, but not discarding the idea either. Would appreciate additional thoughts/input or first hand experience with balloons in your walk through.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

At my (kids) party I always have 300 or so of the 10" balloons filled and scattered around the floor. It is a bout 2 foot or so deep of balloons and they are a hit. I am sure a few hundred floating balloons would be pretty cool. Try mixing in a bunch of clear balloons filled with webbing for a really creepy effect.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might want to check on the price and availability of the helium before you do any more planning. There is a world wide shortage on it, and the prices have skyrocketed.
Balloons overhead are or can be interesting, but I think the haunt or "scare" value is awfully low. Down on the ground, having people in an area where they can trip is just begging for a lawsuit. While it might be fun for a kids party, in a haunt, you are, hopefully, talking about people who are scared and scrambling, so the four inch lip, either coming or going, is just an accident and injury looking for a place to happen.


----------

